# Riding with baby



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Rode Sonya the other day, and Rumour decided to run beside momma!
Here is a pic. I got some video's too, but they just wont seem to work.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

aww that's really cute =)


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Hehehehe, I broke Zierra to saddle doing that. :lol: We had about 60 acres of fenced pasture where I used to ride, and when she was a yearling I had this old featherweight kid's English saddle I'd throw on her everytime I went for a ride and then I'd just turn her loose in the pasture and let her chase us!

Then again, she wasn't weaned until she was a year and a half. :roll:

Adorable photo!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is so freaking cute. Years ago, I used to ride in the pasture where the miniatures were kept and sometimes, the one mare would follow us. She actually started to "attack" us and rear up to play...that's when I quit riding out there :lol: as cute as it was and as much as my horse didn't care, it was just to weird :?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I remember riding when our girls were babies *sigh* I wish I had some photos of it.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I am hoping that Rumour will be easier to train because she has seen Sonya being ridden, and Sonya didnt have a problem with it.
Rumour is such a fast learner though, so I'm not worried. She had leading pretty much perfect at 3 weeks, she doesn't move at all when I groom her, and she is ok with her feet being picked up. She also let me toss my sweater on her back, and didn't even flinch. 
I am hoping she will be easy, since she is most likely going to be huge!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

So adorable!!!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Awwwww, so cute! Brought back memories of when Walka was a youngin and followed me and T around the arena.

Makes me almost want another. "Deep sigh"


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Aww, I used to ride Jacks mama with him along side! Lol, he was really bad about trying to climb on mamas back with me.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Jacksmama said:


> Aww, I used to ride Jacks mama with him along side! Lol, he was really bad about trying to climb on mamas back with me.


Haha, Rumour has never done that, although i had a lot of warnings that she would. She likes it when I ride Sonya, because then she gets to run around like a little devil and doesn't get in trouble with Sonya. The only bad thing she has done is kicked Sonya in the rump when she was bucking. It didnt hurt Sonya tho, I think it was more of a "Come on mommy, let's play!"


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

aw wish I could do that with my foal but I can't cute though


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's a few videos of that day:


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hehe i LOVE her trot!!! it's so floatie! lol and i love how she holds her tail lol i wish sparta would hold his up! lol whats fun to take snowflake up through the field. and sparta will just let loose and go zooming by us jsut to spin around and come sprinting back lol


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I know! Everyone that see's her when she is trotting compliments her trot. I think it is because her daddy is a Clydie  
I can't wait to ride her, I hope it will be smooth! I am thinking of training her to drive when she is 2, since she has such a nice trot, and I want something for her to do since I wont be training her to ride until she is at least 3. *

*


----------



## liliafavor (Jun 22, 2010)

I﻿ ride at Stonehurst as well. I ride Chilli!! you looked great on that horse,﻿ even for your first lesson! keep up the good work! ya the arena is really nice were i﻿ rid. My horseride is very successful.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

liliafavor said:


> I﻿ ride at Stonehurst as well. I ride Chilli!! you looked great on that horse,﻿ even for your first lesson! keep up the good work! ya the arena is really nice were i﻿ rid. My horseride is very successful.



Ummm, I dont ride at Stonehurst. i have no idea where that is. 
This is not my first lesson, those are my 2 horses, and I have been riding for 6+ years. 
If you are thinking it is my first lesson because I couldn't get her to trot, that is because my mare is still green and hard to get going and keep going still, and had 3 months off while she was pregnant and a month off after Rumour was born so she had time to heal.
:?


----------

